# FO or Oper



## MK_627 (May 23, 2014)

Hi,

I need to pick one of the two offers that I received... any straightforward opinions will be highly appreciated :

*- FO role*
An ideal position at a smaller financial firm. Due to its size and uniqueness of the organization, opportunities for advancement are likely to be limited for me. However, I have been working in MO and this will give me an opportunity to finally move to FO!


*- Oper role*
An interesting role at a larger and more reputable company, but it is in Operation. I liked everyone I spoken to and their energy. I will fit right into the team. There will definitely be more opportunities and mobility within the organization in the future, but I am afraid this move may rock me into Operation forever.


Salaries and benefits are about the same.

Thanks.


----------

